# Clam Auger Converversion Plate



## icebucketjohn

Anybody have the Clam Conversion Plate? I'm getting Rotator Cuff Surgery this week (Thursday 11/12)....and pondering whether to get a Cordless Drill & the Clam Conversion Kit for this upcoming season for usage with my Nils 6" Hand Auger


----------



## revpilot

I know guys that have it paired with a Milwaukee fuel and love it.


----------



## Salmonid

I have a clam conversion plate new in the box, make offer, Im iN Dayton but travel to Lima and Columbus frequently

Salmonid


----------



## lovin life

Will go $40 on Clam plate


----------



## icebucketjohn

Salmonid: When did you purchase it? From what I've read, Clam has come out with 4 versions since it's introduction? BTW: I live in Akron. Any chance you're in this area?


----------



## nixmkt

icebucketjohn said:


> Anybody have the Clam Conversion Plate? I'm getting Rotator Cuff Surgery this week (Thursday 11/12)....and pondering whether to get a Cordless Drill & the Clam Conversion Kit for this upcoming season for usage with my Nils 6" Hand Auger



All you should need is a drill IBJ. Isn't this is the one you have:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/nils-usa-convertible-hand-auger/1369400.uts

Well never mind. Just looked it up. Thought it was something totally different.


----------



## jmshar

icebucketjohn said:


> Anybody have the Clam Conversion Plate? I'm getting Rotator Cuff Surgery this week (Thursday 11/12)....and pondering whether to get a Cordless Drill & the Clam Conversion Kit for this upcoming season for usage with my Nils 6" Hand Auger




Ice bucket I do wish you the very best in your surgery and speedy recovery..


----------



## icebucketjohn

Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be all healed when Ice forms


----------



## Billfish

icebucketjohn said:


> Anybody have the Clam Conversion Plate? I'm getting Rotator Cuff Surgery this week (Thursday 11/12)....and pondering whether to get a Cordless Drill & the Clam Conversion Kit for this upcoming season for usage with my Nils 6" Hand Auger


I have the clam conversion kit and it works very well. I run it with a Porter Cable 20 v. lithium battery and a 6 inch lazer. Used it last year with no problems, The only inconvenience is that you need to remove the chuck from your drill to install the clutch chuck on the kit. Then you pretty much need to dedicate your drill to the auger. It's sort of a pain if you need to use the drill for other things. It did cut through all the ice we had last year effortlessly.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Billfish: thanks for your comments & input. From what I understand, the newest version doesnt require chuck removal., that's one of the better improvements on the Clam Conversion Unit.


----------



## icebucketjohn

thanks too, JMShar


----------



## laynhardwood

That sounds like something I need to invest in


----------



## trapperjon

found this on eBay for around $70. Made in Erie PA. Life time guarantee.


----------



## laynhardwood

That looks like something I need


----------



## Greenpea

I bought the Nills 6" this year after seeing it cut through ice like butter. I haven't bought a drill for it yet because I may not need it. My Mora was killing my shoulder so hopefully I can get by with the Nills by hand. If not I'll buy a cordless / brushless drill.

Ice fishing cracks me up. Every time I tell my wife...OK, now I have everything another $300.00 dollar item is needed.


----------



## Shortdrift

icebucketjohn said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be all healed when Ice forms[/QUOTE
> 
> Good luck on your surgery. i"m now into my second week, just started rehab though I have some use of my lower arm, the shoulder doesn't allow me to do much. Be careful as it is very easy to re-injure the repair.
> ]


----------



## laynhardwood

Greenpea said:


> I bought the Nills 6" this year after seeing it cut through ice like butter. I haven't bought a drill for it yet because I may not need it. My Mora was killing my shoulder so hopefully I can get by with the Nills by hand. If not I'll buy a cordless / brushless drill.
> 
> Ice fishing cracks me up. Every time I tell my wife...OK, now I have everything another $300.00 dollar item is needed.


I have the 6"nils you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Phil Carver

I have the Clam conversion kit and love it! I use a Makita 18v drill and a charged battery drills around 25 holes with my 8" laser auger. you wont be disappointed. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Found out my_* Nils Orange 6" Convertible Auger *_is only for a Cordless Drill set up. It will NOT readily attach to the Clam Conversion Plate with Clam's Adaptor Shaft, as I anticipated. (Somehow, I feel slightly mislead by the Customer Service Rep from Clam Corp on this matter). (I can't be the only guy in the North America who had run into this problem ...and Clam wasn't aware of it or sharp enough to ask me that question during our email conversations.

BTW: I have a 8" Lazer that will not readily fit to Clams Adaptor Shaft also.

Regardless*, Icegator Greg was kind enough to reach out to me about this problem. He's gonna try to make a special adaptor for it.* My thanks to him for his efforts to solve this dilemma. 

If I can't get a solution, I may just sell the 6" Orange Nils Convertible and purchase a Standard Nils 6" Blue Auger... and subsequently attach the Clam Conversion Plate to it. (Don't think my 'shot shoulders' could handle even a drill set up system. I sincerely want to utilize the Clam Conversion Plate System).























Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## lovin life

Wondering how the adapter worked from Greg at Ice Gator ?


----------



## icebucketjohn

LL Mark: Saturday 11/21/15. Icegator Greg is in the process of designing & making up the special adaptor. Will let you know of the outcome.


----------



## lovin life

Because I definitely be interested in one if it happens


----------



## nixmkt

icebucketjohn said:


> ...BTW: I have a 8" Lazer that will not readily fit to Clams Adaptor Shaft also. ...
> 
> If I can't get a solution, I may just sell the 6" Orange Nils Convertible and purchase a Standard Nils 6" Blue Auger... and subsequently attach the Clam Conversion Plate to it. ...



Only problem with that is the Clam Plate adapter won't work with the blue Nils auger shafts either without modification although not quite as extensive as the orange convertible ones require. IBJ left the auger and adapter with me today and I'm going to modify it to work for him. Probably won't be as fancy as Icegator Greg's machined one but it should work and then he'll have a spare. We'll see.

Going to send an email to Clam with some simple design modifications they could make to the Clam Conversion Plate to make it compatible with both blue and orange Nils augers as well as the Strikemasters.

We also looked at IBJ's old Lazer and appears he may just have to sand out some corrosion inside of the shaft or increase the inside diameter minutely to get the adapter to fit into it.


----------



## nixmkt

Believe it should work fine but will have to wait till IBJ can try it out. Fully warranted until he tries to use it.


----------



## lovin life

Was that adapter what you made Nixmkt ?


----------



## nixmkt

lovin life said:


> Was that adapter what you made Nixmkt ?



Yep. Usually do pretty good coming up with Rube Goldberg / MacGyver solutions.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hey Tom: The adaptor you made looks pretty darn good.
_*Kudo's!!*_
Wanna take a drive to Canada to try it out???


----------



## lovin life

Haha. ROAD TRIP. That looks awesome Tom.


----------



## laynhardwood

Dang that looks nice well done


----------



## icebucketjohn

Picked up the Nils Auger with Tom's "Adaptor to the Adaptor" this afternoon, Monday 11/23. (As a previously posted: it looks great)~! 

Price was fantastic (FREE), but I'm concerned about his Warranty.... Good until I try it out!!!

_*THANKS TOM.... *_

COME ON ICE


----------



## Guest

I am in the process of making one for my nils 8 inch auger. I will post when done.


----------



## nixmkt

icebucketjohn said:


> .... but I'm concerned about his Warranty.... Good until I try it out!!!...



Legal Department wouldn't allow anything more extensive.


----------



## laynhardwood

Hey Jeff if it works for yours I will pay you to make my nils an adapter thanks 
Wayne


----------



## nixmkt

nixmkt said:


> Only problem with that is the Clam Plate adapter won't work with the blue Nils auger shafts either without modification although not quite as extensive as the orange convertible ones require. ....



Wasn’t paying close enough attention before. Only the Arctic Trekker model of blue Nils could require less modification and only with the short convertible top shaft section removed. That would then leave an open end tube at the top of the main auger shaft. It would require the same modification as the orange convertible ones if the Trekker blue convertible top shaft section is attached.

The regular blue Nils hand augers require the same basic modification as the orange convertible ones except the “adapter to the adapter” can be shorter. The extra length of hex wrench shape on the end of the convertible ones that fits into the drill chuck is not on the regular blue hand models.

Everyone suitably confused now?


----------



## laynhardwood

Yep


----------



## lovin life

Yep


----------



## nixmkt

nixmkt said:


> ...Everyone suitably confused now?





laynhardwood said:


> Yep





lovin life said:


> Yep



That's ok. Guess I have a corner on the "adapter to the adapter" market and need to increase my prices.


----------



## laynhardwood

I'm a carpenter and not a rich one so be gentle


----------



## Guest

It's made wayne. Painting it now. I will make for you. I will post picture later.


----------



## Guest

Wow too much crown tonight. 1\2 chuck on the drill okay?


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nixmkt Tom: I'd recommend doubling the price you charged me so you can recover your expenditures!
PS... What's double of FREE???


----------



## laynhardwood

tubuzz2 said:


> Wow too much crown tonight. 1\2 chuck on the drill okay?


Yes sir 1/2 is good thank you


----------



## Guest

Laynhardwood. I have that niles adapter done.


----------



## Guest

Pictures.


----------



## laynhardwood

Looks awesome tubuzz can't wait till we can use them


----------



## icebucketjohn

Haven't heard from Icegator Greg since before Christmas on it.


----------



## Pistols Charters

revpilot said:


> I know guys that have it paired with a Milwaukee fuel and love it.


I have one that I use with a DeWald and its awesome. Use it 5" on farm ponds and use it on Erie for my transducer only. They are tremendous but I would add that they are most efficient with a 5 in auger not anything bigger. Tried a 6 and it struggled but a 5 was money


----------



## laynhardwood

Rich Long said:


> I have one that I use with a DeWald and its awesome. Use it 5" on farm ponds and use it on Erie for my transducer only. They are tremendous but I would add that they are most efficient with a 5 in auger not anything bigger. Tried a 6 and it struggled but a 5 was money


Have you tried it with the Nils cutting head? That is what Toobuzz and myself will be using. I think IBJ also has a Nils


----------



## Guest

Rippin lips has one and its nice. I have a 8 inch nils. Hope my milwaukee drill does a good enough job. Thought about buy a gas power head for my nils but I can not find one.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Not a word from Icegator Greg since the first week in December


----------



## nixmkt

tubuzz2 said:


> I am in the process of making one for my nils 8 inch auger. I will post when done.





tubuzz2 said:


> Laynhardwood. I have that niles adapter done.



tubuzz2, Thought that size adapter would not work with the newer Clam Conversion Plate. Which Clam Conversion Plate will it work with?


----------



## Guest

This does not use the clamp adpter. I have a milwaukee fuel with a extra handle. That is why I put a plate on it so I would not go down the hole.


----------

